# RS6 Ice!! (now with photos)



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

As i'm now 99% sure i'll be keeping the RS6 for at least 12-18months, i've decided to have a little fun with the car & get some A/V kit installed.

The car already has the standard 5" screen in the dashboard which incorporates the Sat-Nav, TV, CD, Radio & Bluetooth Phone. I've now got the most up to date 2005 DX TMC cd's for the UK, Major Roads of Europe & Germany. For this reason, i'm not upgrading the sytem to a probably better DVD based Nav & removing the standard screen, this will be staying as is & be added to.

Got a deal from a local (very well respected) Car Audio company that will incorporate 2 Planet Audio 6.5" widescreen screens in the rear of the front headrests, a Planet Audio DVD player & Slimline Sony PS2. These will be installed behind the ski-hatch/centre armrest in a custom built small box unit which will be coverered in silver alcantara on the front side to match the interior finish & black carpet on the rear to match the boot surface. The install includes 2 infra-red wireless headsets & both the rear screens can be run independently so one rear passenger can watch a DVD & the other can play PS2.

The sound will be run via interface through the Bose system so i can watch a DVD or play PS2 (stationary) with decent sound quality, but if on the move i can still listen to CD/Nav/Phone or Radio through the Bose & rear passengers will be using/listening to whatever their doing (DVD or PS2) through the headsets.

Install is taking place a week on Friday & i have to drop my front head restraints off with them on Tuesday so they can make a start. Fortunatley the RS6 has hollow headrest posts, so the wiring will be totally invisible.

Can't wait to try it out next weekend. The supplier/installer will enable Vision in Motion, as the standard front screen can be tilted away from the driver, so a front passenger could watch a DVD, although in this case, i'd only be able to listen to the DVD audio, as the front screen only has 1 input. The phone & sat-nav will still work over the DVD sound though.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> As i'm now 99% sure i'll be keeping the RS6 for at least 12-18months


Great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Best choice IMHO


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Why don't you use the DVD player on the PS2 rather than installing a separate one?


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Cool... pimp YOUR ride... UK style 

sounds excellent... post some pics up when its done..!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Why don't you use the DVD player on the PS2 rather than installing a separate one?


Because i'd lose the ability to allow rear passengers a choice. If one was watching a DVD then the other would also have to watch DVD. At least with 1 DVD Player & 1 Slimline PS2, they could technically each watch their own DVD or one watch a DVD & the other play PS2. I did initially think about just the PS2, but DVD control is a pain & fiddly (used it on my home PS2).

The actual special priced package is the screens, DVD player, headsets, install & VAT, i've added the Slimline PS2 for extra flexibility & the dealer will fit & set-up the PS2 within the special price.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

sattan said:


> Cool... pimp YOUR ride... UK style
> 
> sounds excellent... post some pics up when its done..!!


Will do.

Although a little extravagent, i've found when i arrive at meetings early etc. or am waiting for any length of time, i end up watching the TV & reception is a little hit & miss, at least this way i can pop in the back & do a few GT4 laps or watch a movie.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, fair point, and I guess DVD players are very cheap nowadays. 


W7 PMC said:


> sattan said:
> 
> 
> > Cool... pimp YOUR ride... UK style
> ...


LOL - I hope you've got tinted windows in the back? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Yeah, fair point, and I guess DVD players are very cheap nowadays.
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> ...


Sure have. All the side windows & rear window have fairly good tints 8)

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47/Audi_RS6_1


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why don't you upgrade the Bose sound system? Surely you will spend more time listening than playing/watching?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Why don't you upgrade the Bose sound system? Surely you will spend more time listening than playing/watching?


I did look into that, but they're happy that the Bose in the RS6 is good-very good for an OEM system. I'd be looking at spending close to Â£1000 just to make a slight improvement. If i spent Â£2000 & ditched my head unit, which given it's the command centre for sat-nav, cd, phone & radio etc would be both stupid & could look odd/unsightly i could get a superb sounding system, but even then they said the improvement in sound quality would only be about 30ish% better than it is now.

What i found out is that the Bose in the RS6 is not even slightly similar to that found in a TT. In the RS6, all the speakers (they're all actually Bose) with the exception of the door handle tweeters, have their own dedicated small Bose amplifiers attached (found this surprising), as well as a twin speaker (plus small amp) sub in the boot.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

So we can play GT4 while being driven round the 'ring then ? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> So we can play GT4 while being driven round the 'ring then ? :wink:


Oh yes, or even watch a bit of porn :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You jest, but one of the bikers we were at the ring with told a tale about being overtaken round the outside of the Karussell by an A6 avant complete with kids in the back who were wearing headphones and watching a DVD!

I am sceptical of this story myself, but it does make a good anecdote.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Carlos said:


> You jest, but one of the bikers we were at the ring with told a tale about being overtaken round the outside of the Karussell by an A6 avant complete with kids in the back who were wearing headphones and watching a DVD!
> 
> I am sceptical of this story myself, but it does make a good anecdote.


How sweet is that ! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> You jest, but one of the bikers we were at the ring with told a tale about being overtaken round the outside of the Karussell by an A6 avant complete with kids in the back who were wearing headphones and watching a DVD!
> 
> I am sceptical of this story myself, but it does make a good anecdote.


...imagine if that same biker got overtaken by an RS6 with nerds in the back watching porn and 'knocking one out for the cause".


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > You jest, but one of the bikers we were at the ring with told a tale about being overtaken round the outside of the Karussell by an A6 avant complete with kids in the back who were wearing headphones and watching a DVD!
> ...


2 things Mr C. Firstly their will be no nerds in the back of my RS6  & secondly no-one will be knocking one out in my rear  :lol: Took feckin ages to liquid leather the seats :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Now just what happened to Vlastan.....? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Finally got round to taking some pictures of the install, as given she'd just received the Full Swissol treatment from Dave, i felt it only right to capture my RS6 in her finest hour  :wink:

Link is to Tyresmoke Gallery where i've uploaded a variety of pictures of the ICE. Enjoy

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?page=5


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

very nice.
what's your next mod? tax disc holder? :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nando said:


> very nice.
> what's your next mod? tax disc holder? :wink:


A keyring i think :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nando said:


> very nice.
> what's your next mod? tax disc holder? :wink:


Don't be so silly :lol:

I've no intention of getting carried away with this modding malarchy. I'll jusy be sticking with the OEM tax disc holder 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > very nice.
> ...


Damn, that's a very good point. I'm also now the proud owner of the only DaveG RS6 keyring 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > 'knocking one out for the cause".
> ...


Blimey, that could be taken one of many ways 

A/V install is causing me huge amounts of envy, as is the whole car to be honest! That all-Alcantara roof lining, better be careful not to spill my liquid-leather :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Your car looks stunning Paul and looks in mint condition. 

Your A/V upgrade is not bad either. :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Have you considered fitting front and rear cameras for on the move recording (track days, etc)? Wak has something similar I believe.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Have you considered fitting front and rear cameras for on the move recording (track days, etc)? Wak has something similar I believe.


Nice idea but a little OTT for me. Given the cars running costs, i'll at most only be doing 2-3 track events per year, so the cost & intrusive nature of a fixed camera install is not for me.

With so many gadgets now in the car, i'd never find the time to start mixing video footage & camera angles on the move. :lol:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

W8PMC, I love your car! I have just been throught all 49 pictures. Awesome! One day I will buy my dad one of these crazy beasts! It would have to be an estate though. He likes his diy!


----------

